# puppy food,"I am stunned"



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

As I sit here writing this,I am shakin' my head ,because for the last month I had to mix canned(heated) food with kibble then wait for the planets to align before Enzo would find interest in his food :headbang: I saw him looking at his empty dish just now so I scooped some dry only into his dish,came back to the computer and expected to see him stare blankly at me...and walk away.I almost fell off my stool when he finished it,then looked at me for more.I refilled it three times(about a meal and a half) I was even wondering if converting to raw would interest him. I was told by a raw food maker that it's either or....and not to mix or go back and forth...because it's hard on the dog's system.I've been trying to make a choice and get off the fence for a month now. Well I hope this new trend with the dry is going to be routine


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is no truth to the myth that you can't mix raw and kibble in the same meal, but it can make a picky dog pickier. Glad to hear he ate at least one meal on his own. Don't be surprised if he doesn't eat the next one though. Just wait it out and see how it goes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am laughing my butt off at your "waiting for the planets to align" )))))


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My dog is picky too. I feed her top of the line and sometimes I mix it w/ canned to get her to eat it. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it hinders. I never know what she's gonna do. 

She did gobble up the Taste of the Wild but it made her want to eat her poop again bhahh

Dogs, I think, try to drive us insane!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed my dog raw ground with his kibble.
he also gets cooked boneless and skinless
chicken breast. i have 3 different kibbles
on hand and 4 different brands of canned food
on hand. i also give my dog raw chicken backs
plus fruit and veggies.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we drive ourselves insane over our dogs.
when our dogs wake up they just lay around
and look us like we're insane. :crazy:



FuryanGoddess said:


> Dogs, I think, try to drive us insane!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I am laughing my butt off at your "waiting for the planets to align" )))))


I don't know where that one came from The stress must be on the same circuit as the sarcasm.....EH?


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

FuryanGoddess said:


> My dog is picky too.
> 
> 
> Dogs, I think, try to drive us insane!


I SWEAR MINE GIVES ME the SILENT TREATMENT


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

well YAY for one big good easy meal down! Here's hoping for many more!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs look at me an hour before mealtime to let me know it is an hour before mealtime, I _KNOW_ that look! Then at about 6pm the whining begins and choruses. 
I'd kind of like to have a no food drive dog. But that would get boring at training for sure.
Tonight Karlo banged his face hard on the door as he was joyfully spinning his way to the room I feed him in. Took my breath away, but not his.
Um, yes I feed RAW...


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> .....I'd kind of like to have a no food drive dog.....
> 
> :rofl: Trade ya!!!!!!


----------

